# Old dusted model



## Kamil118 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hello, I don't know if i'm asking in the right place but I'm looking to sell Mehano T356 in rather bad condition. I would like to make sure that it's not something rare and should i just sell it for what it's worth in parts (Right now got somebody who was willing to buy it for around $25)


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

A Google search shows that as a Mehano HO train set. Is that correct? If so, there are two recent sales. One for around $35 and another for $75. 
A photo of what you have might help in assessing value.


----------



## Kamil118 (Apr 19, 2019)

It's in really bad condition, some pieces are broken off. I guess i'm lucky that somebody wants to buy it for parts. Thanks for help.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Take your $25 to the bank. It's not a valuable piece at all.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Have to ask....."dusted" means busted....right?


----------



## Kamil118 (Apr 19, 2019)

Nah, that just means that the box was covered in dust when i brought it out


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Kamil118 said:


> Nah, that just means that the box was covered in dust when i brought it out


Ooh! That makes it "vintage", and judging from some prices of items I've seen on eBay with that label, it could be worth thousands! :laugh:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I washed my car 2 days ago, and now it has dust on it....but I still can't call it vintage.....:laugh:


----------

